# Brooke's Kindle in Pink Tranquility



## Brooke (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm testing out the picture feature by posting this beauty. She doesn't have a name yet, but she's gorgeous in her new DecalGirl Pink Tranquility skin and customized screensaver. If I do say so myself!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a pretty skin. She looks lovely.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

She's gorgeous dahlingl!   Let us know what her name is once you decide.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

*Gasp* Its so pretty! I'm jealous!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Very pretty!  Yes, let us know when she tells you her name...


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Brooke said:


> I'm testing out the picture feature by posting this beauty. She doesn't have a name yet, but she's gorgeous in her new DecalGirl Pink Tranquility skin and customized screensaver. If I do say so myself!


Wolf whistle!


----------



## tdorr (Feb 10, 2009)

That's the same one I have.  I love it!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love that skin....


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I've ordered that skin too.  Now I really can't wait.  Zen revisited will have to take as rest when Pink arrives.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

beachgrl said:


> I've ordered that skin too. Now I really can't wait. Zen revisited will have to take as rest when Pink arrives.


Is it easy to switch out skins? Can you reuse them once you've removed them?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

depends on how careful you are when you remove it. I've switch between my skins a couple of times, but kept the orginial backing they came with.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> depends on how careful you are when you remove it. I've switch between my skins a couple of times, but kept the orginial backing they came with.


Thanks! I'm totally ADD, so I can imagine wanting to switch out skins frequently. But I don't want to spend a ton of money on a skin and only get one use out of it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very pretty Brooke!


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

If your Decalgirl skin gets stretched out a bit when removing: place it back on the original mat paper and gently use a hair dryer set to medium to warm it and it will go right back into shape. This worked for my Zen Revisited and it looks as good as new,


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

beachgrl said:


> If your Decalgirl skin gets stretched out a bit when removing: place it back on the original mat paper and gently use a hair dryer set to medium to warm it and it will go right back into shape. This worked for my Zen Revisited and it looks as good as new,


wow thanks for the hair dryer tip!
also got to warn you about the area around the keyboard. Its the most difficult are to remove the skin from and can easily tear.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, that is so pretty!!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Brooke said:


> I'm testing out the picture feature by posting this beauty. She doesn't have a name yet, but she's gorgeous in her new DecalGirl Pink Tranquility skin and customized screensaver. If I do say so myself!


I didn't get Pink Tranquility for my Kindle, but I did get it for my netbook & for my Palm Treo phone - I love it!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Brooke,
Gorgeous, just gorgeous!  Of course, I may be biased as I just ordered that same skin for Estelle.  I took a long time to decide and to me, that was simply the prettiest skin.  Also, I thought it was subtle enough that it won't be distracting when reading.  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Pretty  I'm not a big pink girl but I love that skin. It reminds me of Japanese cherry blossoms.


----------

